# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Sạc không dây cho điện thoại di động

## nguyennam19

Các bộ sạc không dây đang bắt đầu nhen nhóm khi thị trường thiết bị di động như smartphone bùng nổ. LG và Energizer cùng giới thiệu hai mẫu sạc không dây mới dành cho smartphone.
LG WCP-700

Bộ sạc không dây LG WCP-700
LG Wireless Charging Pad (WCP-700) được chuẩn hóa với công nghệ eCoupled Qi cho phép người dùng có thể tiến hành sạc pin cho điện thoại mà không cần sử dụng đến cáp kết nối đến như bộ sạc. Với eCoupled Qi, bộ sạc có khả năng tương thích với nhiều loại thiết bị khác nhau hỗ trợ tiêu chuẩn Qi.
WCP-700 có kích thước 16x9x1cm, trang bị hệ thống cảm ứng có khả năng xác định được chính xác khi sản phẩm đặt đúng vị trí trên pad, từ đó phát ra âm thanh để người dùng có thể nhận thấy. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm cũng cung cấp hệ thống đèn LED cho biết trạng thái sạc.
Hiện thông tin về giá cũng như ngày ra mắt của WCP-700 chưa được LG tiết lộ.
Sạc không dây của Energizer
Energizer cũng cho giới thiệu hệ thống sạc không dây mới dành cho smartphone như BlackBerry và iPhone tại CTIA 2011 diễn ra ở Florida, Mỹ. Người dùng có thể sạc pin cho điện thoại của mình bằng cách đặt chúng lên các tấm sạc. Với sự hỗ trợ của tính năng Qi, bộ sạc không dây của Energizer cũng có thể sử dụng để sạc cho bất kỳ thương hiệu smartphone nào hỗ trợ Qi.

Sạc không dây của Energizer
Theo Energizer thì bộ sạc không dây mới có thiết kế nhỏ hơn so với phiên bản Inductive Charger mà hãng giới thiệu hồi đầu năm. Tấm sạc lần này cũng nhỏ hơn, chỉ đủ để người dùng có thể đặt lên một thiết bị muốn mà thôi. Việc rút gọn không gian sạc này theo Energizer nhằm giúp sản phẩm phù hợp hơn cho những không gian làm việc bị giới hạn.

----------

